# Delta 22-580 13'' Planer



## The_Architect_23 (Jul 16, 2012)

I just recently acquired this beauty from Craigslist for 80.00 and a few hour drive.

it has less than 5 hours on it with original blades. A- condition.
i noticed there was a piece missing on the front of the unit from the start, but figured for 80.00 i couldn't complain, only to later find out it was the "zero".
im reluctant to order the parts as they are actually expensive for what appears to be a piece of plastic and a spring.

any way i could use this planer without it?
if so, how?
mind you this is my first planer, and i have yet to do much more than turn it on and flip the blades to the new side.
would doing the " insert wood, lower until catch, raise 1/4 turn and plane " workout? id not enjoy learning about its kickback capabilities my first board.

the part that is missing is #	899385
and face plate # 899387


----------



## DKMD (Jul 16, 2012)

You won't get kickback with a planer, so I wouldn't worry too much about that. I've got that planer and the measurement scale is not all that accurate, so I wouldn't order the replacement. Seems like there are some digital aftermarket scales that would be an upgrade, but I can't remember where I've seen them. Nice grab for $80!


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Jul 16, 2012)

No kickback? Good to know 

Any advice on the brand for a digital gage?


----------



## TimR (Jul 16, 2012)

The_Architect_23 said:


> No kickback? Good to know
> 
> Any advice on the brand for a digital gage?



If I recall, Wixey offers one.


----------



## Mizer (Jul 16, 2012)

I just check with a tape measure.


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 16, 2012)

Mizer said:


> I just check with a tape measure.


Same here


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 16, 2012)

Personally I would spend my money on a good caliper-then you know the thickness of board. Seems like less room for error. I agree with above though- stock guages are not accurate.


----------

